# Game 60: Blazers at Rockets 3/5/06



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

*Game 60: Portland Trailblazers at Houston Rockets 3/5/06*








@









*Starting Lineups*

*Portland Trailblazers*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









*Houston Rockets*

PG-








SG-








SF-








PF-








C-









Following last game's success, I'll try and go 2-0 now. And the win now mean's that I'm better than kisstherim.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

oh c'mon, we're playing the Blazers, that's like a freebie!

Pzybilla hasn't started in the past couple weeks btw


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> oh c'mon, we're playing the Blazers, that's like a freebie!
> 
> Pzybilla hasn't started in the past couple weeks btw


 Hey, you never know, they beat the Lakers a few days ago. But, of course, that won't happen to us. :biggrin:


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Yao Mania said:


> oh c'mon, we're playing the Blazers, that's like a freebie!


Well, the Rockets aren't so great either, so you shouldn't count on winning by more than 25 or 30 points. Besides, all your guys might come down with food poisoning, or crabs, or something.



> Pzybilla hasn't started in the past couple weeks btw


Actually, he hasn't played in the past couple weeks. 

barfo


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

barfo said:


> Well, the Rockets aren't so great either, so you shouldn't count on winning by more than 25 or 30 points. Besides, all your guys might come down with food poisoning, or crabs, or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha sorry no disrespect to you guys, I wasn't expecting Blazers fans to drop by. But seriously Portland's one of the worse teams right now, period. We're playing at full strength now, and with Pryzilla and Theo not playing no one's gonna be able to prevent Yao from doing his thing - I'd be more than happy to see Ha get his minutes against Yao again :biggrin:

And yah I meant Pryzilla hasnt been playing, he's on my fantasy team and I'm desperately waiting for him to come back....


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

> I'd be more than happy to see Ha get his minutes against Yao again


Actually not. Last year, when the Rockets played the Blazers, Ha gave Yao a hard foul and as a result Yao had to sit out the next game.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Damn you Ha!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

must win, can win, *WILL WIN*


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Demiloy said:


> Following last game's success, I'll try and go 2-0 now. And the win now mean's that I'm better than kisstherim.


I think u r 1-1 now, not 1-0? :wink:



Pasha The Great said:


> Damn you Ha!


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> I think u r 1-1 now, not 1-0? :wink:


I thought the last game was his first game thread post?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Dont argue his record, we should win this game. Let's get focus, on the court. If Swift can start to meet our expectation like last game, he is great. Yao should be dominating in the zone. Go Rockets! Home game also? this can improve our home record. Let's put it together and win a game.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> I think u r 1-1 now, not 1-0? :wink:


still better than you...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

They're playing the Spurs the day before, so they should be tired against us.

Hoping DMiles has an awesome game, but the Blazers still lose. (Fantasy Team :biggrin


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

deanchueng said:


> Dont argue his record, we should win this game. Let's get focus, on the court. If Swift can start to meet our expectation like last game, he is great. Yao should be dominating in the zone. Go Rockets! Home game also? this can improve our home record. Let's put it together and win a game.



gee I am sorry... but... shouldn't we be hoping the team gets focused?? I didn't know I had to work for the win too! :lol:

I really wish I had the money to come down and watch a game. It would be a fun weekend trip... I love Texas.. its such a great place to visit.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> must win, can win, *WILL WIN*


 Especially since the Lakers beat the _Pistons_. :curse:


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: Game 60: Portland Trailblazers at Houston Rockets 3/5/06*

must win...and yeah we will win....

all games are must wins from now on


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

I dont care how the rockets win,just do it!!!!! :wordyo:


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Relocated Blazers fan here now in Sugar Land. The only way my beloved Blazers can win this game is if the guard play of Blake, Dixon, Webster, Jack and Telfair are playing out of their minds. If not can't happen.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

this should be an easy win,,but you never know which Rockets team is gonna show up


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

No offense to Blazers fans, but I just hate watching Portland play. Is there a less interesting team in the league right now? I mean, at least the Grizzlies are headed to the playoffs, the Bobcats have a few no-names who are playing surprisingly well, and the Knicks are a freak show. But I could never watch the Blazers -- unless the Rockets are playing them.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> No offense to Blazers fans, but I just hate watching Portland play. Is there a less interesting team in the league right now? I mean, at least the Grizzlies are headed to the playoffs, the Bobcats have a few no-names who are playing surprisingly well, and the Knicks are a freak show. But I could never watch the Blazers -- unless the Rockets are playing them.


Yep, they are pretty boring to watch..theres just no excitement


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

yeesh....yao 1-7....


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Stat O said:


> yeesh....yao 1-7....


he was just padding his rebounding stats early on.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

YAO 7 BOARDS! WHOA. Middle of first. DAMN


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Why can't Yao & T-Mac ever be good at the same time?


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Love the effort from Miles and Randolph for the Rockets. Those guys shouldn't have bothered suiting up tonight. 

McGrady looks pretty damn energized. Yao is having a brickfest, luckily he chose a good team to have a bad game against.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

its nice to have a guy who can crash the offensive boards like hayes.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Zach Randolph is looking increasingly like Idi Amin.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

wow they are asleep out there. this team is such a joke sometimes.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Just horrible basketball all round.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

9 boards by the half


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

wtf? seriously, wtf?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

is this one on ppstream?

although with yalls comments I don't know for sure that I want to watch


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> is this one on ppstream?
> 
> although with yalls comments I don't know for sure that I want to watch


just checking the box score it looks awful.


and yao gets to shoot the technical free throw. looks like we finally realized who our best free throw shooter is.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao is turning into a mini-Hakeem with those spin moves, especially going baseline. Encouraging to see the team going to him so much after a poor shooting start. Only 4 defensive rebounds though.

Jin has 3 fouls in 3 minutes.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What a way to redeem himself. 23 and 10


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

McGrady just went to the locker room with Keith Jones, looks like his back stiffened up again... scary to think how randomly it occurs.


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Jin has 3 fouls in 3 minutes.


Ha is the family name.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What a way to redeem himself. 23 and 10


yao has the advantage over most big men that if he isnt doing well from the field, he can make up for it from the line. its something you generally see from guards.


y'all have to post it if they say anything about tmac. crap.


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

* Yao's The Man * 


27 Pts, 11 Rebs


End Of 3rd


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Is Luther Head doing anything.. his stat line is like.. empty??

edit.. no sooner than I say that.. he hits a three!!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> is this one on ppstream?
> 
> although with yalls comments I don't know for sure that I want to watch


it's on Taiwan ESPN on ppstream, just look for the channel with around 55% percentage and double click it


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets start out the 4th with Yao on the floor, looks like a 24-minute 2nd half is coming up for him. Not positive but could be the first time ever he's done that. Should be looking at a season high tonight.



jiangsheng said:


> Ha is the family name.


My mistake!


----------



## jiangsheng (Feb 11, 2006)

j-rocket said:


> 27 Pts, 11 Rebs End Of 3rd


and just 1PF


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Ha: 0 pts, 4 PFs 

:rofl:


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

It's a shame because T-Mac was looking in great shape in the first quarter.

Bogans really is Mario Elie reincarnated. Except Mario isn't dead. Yet. Good, level-headed defender. Can hit the three. Unselfish. Good on the break.

Yao did an awesome move before. Spun baseline as usual, Ha anticipated it and was in the way, but Yao seemed to anticipate Ha's anticipation and spun the other way after one bounce. Yao has always been agile for his size, but this is something else. I don't know how he has suddenly become so remarkably nimble out of seemingly nowhere.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> just checking the box score it looks awful.


Why don't you watch the game? It really isn't that bad.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

im freakin out about tracy mcgradys back!!!


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Yao's dominating. 32 points 12 boards 2 assists 1 steal 1 block


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> It's a shame because T-Mac was looking in great shape in the first quarter.
> 
> Bogans really is Mario Elie reincarnated. Except Mario isn't dead. Yet. Good, level-headed defender. Can hit the three. Unselfish. Good on the break.
> 
> Yao did an awesome move before. Spun baseline as usual, Ha anticipated it and was in the way, but Yao seemed to anticipate Ha's anticipation and spun the other way after one bounce. Yao has always been agile for his size, but this is something else. I don't know how he has suddenly become so remarkably nimble out of seemingly nowhere.


early in the season he had the toe problem, and he had knee problems before that. all these surgeries really paid off.


 i wish i could watch these games. and one of our nationally televised games got cancelled for the hornets.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Yao did an awesome move before. Spun baseline as usual, Ha anticipated it and was in the way, but Yao seemed to anticipate Ha's anticipation and spun the other way after one bounce. Yao has always been agile for his size, but this is something else. I don't know how he has suddenly become so remarkably nimble out of seemingly nowhere.


I think it has something to do with his new-found attitude and swagger. When he's confident, his teammates are confident in him and he isn't afraid of trying new things without turning the ball over. Before he would turn the ball over everytime he put it on the floor. And the toe problem was affecting him like Pimped Out said.

Yao goes to the bench with 5 minutes left in the 4th. Great 2nd half from him, even defensively Randolph couldn't take him off the dribble.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Hakeem said:


> Why don't you watch the game? It really isn't that bad.


I wish I was.. I can't get it to come in.. may be my connection. :sigh:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

What happend to T-Mac?


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Head almost made that dunk


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

i wanna know how yao learned to stay outta foul trouble.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

leave yao in the game! I want him to get 40+ pts!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Gotham2krazy said:


> What happend to T-Mac?


his back stiffened up after a foul, played a while, sat on the bench, couldnt take it anymore so he left to the locker room to loosen his back up


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Yao's officially 20/10 after this game.

Sac lost today, and Utah will probably lose,too :banana:


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> his back stiffened up after a foul, played a while, sat on the bench, couldnt take it anymore so he left to the locker room to loosen his back up


this sucks, but this guy needs to see an acupuncturist or something


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i wish i could watch these games. and one of our nationally televised games got cancelled for the hornets.


ppstream?


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

mannnnnn poor t-mac....goin thru a slump yet still avg nearly 20 ppg


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No word on how TMac is doing, but you have to assume it isn't serious.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> ppstream?


mac. limited bandwidth.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

r u not living in houston anymore?


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Before T-Mac came to Houston, I hadn't watched him play very much. He had a reputation for laziness, so I assumed he was a poor defender. Now that I watch him all the time, I know that he is a very good defender. But it just goes to show that we should be careful about forming opinions on players without having watched them much. You see it all the time on the General board.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> r u not living in houston anymore?


going to school in austin. and when i am in houston, i dont have cable which means i only get games on ABC or channel 51.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Before T-Mac came to Houston, I hadn't watched him play very much. He had a reputation for laziness, so I assumed he was a poor defender. Now that I watch him all the time, I know that he is a very good defender. But it just goes to show that we should be careful about forming opinions on players without having watched them much. You see it all the time on the General board.


McGrady's still good, but he used to be nasty back then, going up for block shots, but I don't think he still has those hops anymore so blocks have gone down.


----------



## Stat O (Mar 17, 2005)

good win....we really need to keep this up


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

the rockets are looking very sexy at the moment if i may say so myself :biggrin:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hakeem said:


> Before T-Mac came to Houston, I hadn't watched him play very much. He had a reputation for laziness, so I assumed he was a poor defender. Now that I watch him all the time, I know that he is a very good defender. But it just goes to show that we should be careful about forming opinions on players without having watched them much. You see it all the time on the General board.


In McGrady's early days the Raptors would play him as a defensive specialist. If he didn't play tough defense, he didn't get PT.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> In McGrady's early days the Raptors would play him as a defensive specialist. If he didn't play tough defense, he didn't get PT.


 his last year in Toronto (99-00) he lead all perimeter players in blocks....151 (1.9bpg)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

*Quotes

*"Yao was too much for us," Portland coach Nate McMillan said. "We tried doubling him and playing him straight up and he had an answer for whatever we put on him. When we double-teamed, he knocked down his shots." 
---
"(Yao) looked real good tonight," Portland's Darius Miles said. "He was patient in the post and did what he had to. Yao is getting better ever year. You can see it." 
---
YAO MING (on if he's playing the best basketball of his career) 

"I feel very good right now (physically). My body feels the best it has felt since I've been with the Rockets and I'm using my skills very well, but I'm still looking forward (to the future) because this is just one victory out of the many games we need to win to make the playoffs."
---
RAFER ALSTON 

(on whether there is any center playing better than Yao Ming) "Not at all. 
He's doing a fabulous job. He's just tremendous. He's putting up big numbers every night. He's playing hard and he's coming in and practicing hard. He's really leading us and carrying us."
---
ROCKETS HEAD COACH JEFF VAN GUNDY

(on the play of Yao Ming) "You know, I think, again, when I'm asked about Yao (Ming), I'm not surprised he plays well when he plays well. He is prepared every day, he works every day and more guys would have success if they were willing to put in the work that Yao (Ming) does. And he's played well during the stretch, again, his progress is slow and sure and incremental, so he's had many good stretches, it's just that sometimes we get caught up in his numbers. I look at the whole thing...I look at his pick and roll coverage, his transition defense. I think he's gotten better from his first game in the NBA through now, and he's one of the few guys who does not need any outside motivation to be a motivated player. And those are the guys that have chances to be great because they care to put in the extraordinary work that Yao (Ming) puts in. He's going to be successful. 
Every athlete would maximize their potential if they did what Yao (Ming) did, but they don't, thus some guys are underachievers in this leagues."


*No word on TMac's injury*.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> *No word on TMac's injury*.





> "It's a little tight, it's sore," McGrady said. "I came down on my tailbone. I'm going to get treatment (Monday). I'm going on the trip (to Minnesota on Tuesday) but (my playing) status is unknown."
> 
> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy realized the injury could be serious.
> 
> "When he's come out of a game, he's sat out (more games) in the past," he said. "He doesn't take himself out lightly. But we expect to play well, and win, regardless."


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

bronx43 said:


>


 Yeah either they just updated it or I skipped over that part.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> In McGrady's early days the Raptors would play him as a defensive specialist. If he didn't play tough defense, he didn't get PT.


Oh, I heard all the Pippen comparisons and believed them. But I thought he stopped playing defense in Orlando. It was probably just that I didn't watch the Magic enough.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Pimped Out said:


> i wanna know how yao learned to stay outta foul trouble.


Me too, how is this happening?? I've always said he'd be great if he can just stay away from foul trouble, which affects his minutes as well as his confidence. I'm guessing playing at 100%, improved endurance and agility definitely helps him defend better and avoid stupid fouls.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

well i guess its true what they say, big men take more time to develop... its good to see Yao is improving every season, he is still yet to hit his peak


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

TracywtFacy said:


> well i guess its true what they say, big men take more time to develop... its good to see Yao is improving every season, he is still yet to hit his peak


well, actually the rookie year stats of most great centers in the past 20 years were as good as, if not better than, theirs stats afterwards. Yao is just a special case


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> well, actually the rookie year stats of most great centers in the past 20 years were as good as, if not better than, theirs stats afterwards. Yao is just a special case



well i guess it depends on your state of readiness when you enter the nba... robinson was pretty much an instant performer, Shaq was in career-best form by his 2nd year, whereas Hakeem and Ewing had their best years well into their careers... playing with the Shanghai Sharks or whatever before coming to the US to the NBA is a giant leap, so i guess he is just 'on schedule' in terms of his realistic development... who knows, here's hoping he'll continue to improve and eventually put up Hakeem-like numbers


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Me too, how is this happening?? I've always said he'd be great if he can just stay away from foul trouble, which affects his minutes as well as his confidence. I'm guessing playing at 100%, improved endurance and agility definitely helps him defend better and avoid stupid fouls.


 Less fouls, but also less blocks.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

http://chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/3703148.html




> "He just hit (the court) and got a little tight," Rockets trainer Keith Jones said. "He fell on that jump shot. When he walked out of here, he was feeling pretty good."
> 
> McGrady described his back as "a little tight."
> 
> "It's sore," he said. "It's one of those things where I won't know until Tuesday (when the Rockets play the Minnesota Timberwolves). I'm going to get some treatment tomorrow. I'm going on the trip, but the status (of playing) is unknown."


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Hakeem said:


> Oh, I heard all the Pippen comparisons and believed them. But I thought he stopped playing defense in Orlando. It was probably just that I didn't watch the Magic enough.


he didnt play as much D in orlando because he had to carry the entire offensive load. its too draining to be a lock down defender and carry the teams offensive.


----------



## edyzbasketball (Nov 16, 2005)

Yey. Another win.


----------

